# I need help identifying this Goby



## shapiror06 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello all.

I need help identifying what kind of Goby I have. The tag at the store was very vague and I'm having trouble finding care information for it. The tag did say that it matures at 2" in length, so it stays pretty small. It was in a freshwater tank with some Danios. The receipt says "BL STP-DN GOBY." I'm assuming this means Blue Striped Dragon Goby. I can't find any information about this type of Goby with that name. I noticed it clings to the walls of the tank like a Plecostomus too. It mostly stays at the bottom of the tank under cover of the live plats or to ornamental house in the tank. Mostly I just want to know what to feed him. The tank is quite clean and there isn't much algae for him to eat, if that's even what it eats.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

My computer is not showing the pictures, can anyone else see them?


----------



## shapiror06 (Jan 16, 2016)

Something is wrong with the Google pictures link. I'll fix it when I get home.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I see your pictures clearly.
I believe you have
Stiphodon atropurpureus- a fun little goby! | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd
Enjoy!


----------



## shapiror06 (Jan 16, 2016)

That's it! Thanks very much! It looks like I'll have to order that food. I don't think the cheap LED light in the tank will promote healthy algae growth.


----------

